# 15" Comp VR



## Guest (Sep 2, 2003)

Hey i got 3 Kicker comp VR's 15's and a JL 1000/1. I need to know should i put them in a sealed or ported box and what size would you recommend


----------



## Hi-Rola (Mar 19, 2003)

sealed 1 cube each


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2003)

Any one else know


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

ported tuned low!


----------



## Twistid (Jul 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Johnny_@Sep 1 2003, 05:06 PM~1022129
> *Hey i got 3 Kicker comp VR's 15's and a JL 1000/1. I need to know should i put them in a sealed or ported box and what size would you recommend
> *


when you got those subwoofers, you dident happen to look in the box and see a little booklet that said "user manual" did you? in this magical "user manual" it tells you what type of enclosure to use based on your preference and usually kicker manuals are even nice enough to give you magical box plans... nifty little thing that "user manual" is...

http://www.kicker.com/06/tech-support/manu...ub%20Manual.pdf


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twistid_@Feb 17 2006, 09:41 AM~4867024
> *when you got those subwoofers, you dident happen to look in the box and see a little booklet that said "user manual" did you? in this magical "user manual" it tells you what type of enclosure to use based on your preference and usually kicker manuals are even nice enough to give you magical box plans... nifty little thing that "user manual" is...
> 
> http://www.kicker.com/06/tech-support/manu...ub%20Manual.pdf
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ok put it this way , i have 2 15" 05 cvr's in a box that around 8 cubes with 4, 4x10 ports in the back of my hearse and you'd shit with how they hit. fucking low and hard, i can bounce coins down my roof! and my roof is padded and vynaled. I running 2 hifonics bx1500d's though, 1 to each amp. also the box is all the way in the back firing at the back door and you can watch my steering wheel shake


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Feb 18 2006, 02:30 AM~4873103
> *ok put it this way , i have 2 15" 05 cvr's in a box that around 8 cubes with 4, 4x10 ports in the back of my hearse and you'd shit with how they hit. fucking low and hard, i can bounce coins down my roof! and my roof is padded and vynaled. I running 2 hifonics bx1500d's though, 1 to each amp.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twistid_@Feb 17 2006, 10:41 AM~4867024
> *when you got those subwoofers, you dident happen to look in the box and see a little booklet that said "user manual" did you? in this magical "user manual" it tells you what type of enclosure to use based on your preference and usually kicker manuals are even nice enough to give you magical box plans... nifty little thing that "user manual" is...
> 
> http://www.kicker.com/06/tech-support/manu...ub%20Manual.pdf
> *


no... there wrong... i built a sealed enclosure for two CVR 15's according to their box specs (it was 2.3cubes each chamber...it fell inbetween their sealed range) and the bass was hella sluggish and just not loud... we put the kickers in a sealed 2 chamber with 1cube each sound and it was pounding... im planning on venting the sealed enclosure with aeroports an have each side 2.3cubes vented at 34hz and see what happens...

kicker is known for having fucked up boxplans in the user's manuel


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hi-Rola_@Sep 1 2003, 06:37 PM~1022220
> *sealed 1 cube each
> *


um, no, he wants to go ported, and 1 cube each sealed would suck, because i have my 12's in 1.28 cubic feet sealed, and normally, 15's require just a lil more airspace....


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Feb 20 2006, 10:26 AM~4886425
> *um, no, he wants to go ported, and 1 cube each sealed would suck, because i have my 12's in 1.28 cubic feet sealed, and normally, 15's require just a lil more airspace....
> *



the CVR15" sucks in a sealed over 1.5cubes... putting it in a 1cube will make it more punchy, tighter response... putting it in (lets say 1.75cubes) will make it more sluggish.... 1.5cubes is about right... 1 - 1.25 cubes if you want tighter bass... now thats not for ALL 15" subs... thats just for the CVR15's... and unlike some that have commented on this topic, i HAVE worked with the CVR15's and have tried them in different sized sealed enclosures...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Feb 21 2006, 10:47 AM~4893532
> *the CVR15" sucks in a sealed over 1.5cubes... putting it in a 1cube will make it more punchy, tighter response... putting it in (lets say 1.75cubes) will make it more sluggish.... 1.5cubes is about right... 1 - 1.25 cubes if you want tighter bass... now thats not for ALL 15" subs... thats just for the CVR15's... and unlike some that have commented on this topic, i HAVE worked with the CVR15's and have tried them in different sized sealed enclosures...
> *


with what amp and how much true power going to it?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Feb 21 2006, 12:27 PM~4893784
> *with what amp and how much true power going to it?
> *


AHHHH someone hit it on the head. You put 1000 watts into a sub with a 1 cube box and it is gonna be Punchy alright, Punch right out the structure.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 21 2006, 04:09 PM~4895511
> *AHHHH someone hit it on the head.  You put 1000 watts into a sub with a 1 cube box and it is gonna be Punchy alright, Punch right out the structure.
> *



Why would you say something goofy like that? Small sealed enclosures are a good example of high power, small size applications :dunno:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

If the sub is rated to do that, if you put.... You know I am not even gonna explain that. You are stupid if you are saying what I think you are saying


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 21 2006, 08:15 PM~4897353
> *If the sub is rated to do that, if you put....  You know I am not even gonna explain that.  You are stupid if you are saying what I think you are saying
> *



:dunno: I guess im stupid.


----------



## loud1500 (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 21 2006, 09:15 PM~4897353
> *If the sub is rated to do that, if you put....  You know I am not even gonna explain that.  You are stupid if you are saying what I think you are saying
> *


  so i've been wrong all these years in thinking a smaller box can take more power :twak:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Johnny_@Sep 1 2003, 07:06 PM~1022129
> *Hey i got 3 Kicker comp VR's 15's and a JL 1000/1. I need to know should i put them in a sealed or ported box and what size would you recommend
> *


Posted Yesterday, 10:45 PM 
QUOTE(dirtywhiteboy66 @ Feb 21 2006, 09:15 PM) 
If the sub is rated to do that, if you put.... You know I am not even gonna explain that. You are stupid if you are saying what I think you are saying



so i've been wrong all these years in thinking a smaller box can take more power 


*What I am saying is that if you put a 15" sub into a 1 Cube box, and power it with 1000 watts you are gonna blow up the sub. Sealed box 1.8 [email protected], or for SQ 5.2 [email protected] watts. Or so you also know, for Ported you will need 3.0 [email protected] watts, and for deep SPL, 5.0 [email protected] watts. So know do you guys think that you can put a 15" sub in that small of a box, and power it with just 500 watts, no way, well you can, but you are gonna be buying a new sub, it is called overloading :angry:*


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loud1500_@Feb 21 2006, 09:45 PM~4898121
> * so i've been wrong all these years in thinking a smaller box can take more power :twak:
> *


yea mang, i guess after all this time, all these years of testing, high power systems need large enclosures bro.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 22 2006, 01:01 AM~4899039
> *Posted Yesterday, 10:45 PM
> QUOTE(dirtywhiteboy66 @ Feb 21 2006, 09:15 PM)
> If the sub is rated to do that, if you put....  You know I am not even gonna explain that.  You are stupid if you are saying what I think you are saying
> ...


Ill keep it short n simple

smaller box = more backpressure on sub = less excursion meaning u will probably reach the thermal limits of the sub long before you will reach the mechanical limits.

all things being equal a sub will handle more power in a smaller box than they will in a larger ones


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 22 2006, 02:33 AM~4899466
> *Ill keep it short n simple
> 
> smaller box = more backpressure on sub = less excursion meaning u will probably reach the thermal limits of the sub long before you will reach the mechanical limits.
> ...


:angry: :angry:
Mechanical limits are mechanical limits. You put that much power into a box that is not a proper size for that speaker and you are gonna damage it. That was what the conversation was about.


----------



## loud1500 (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 22 2006, 09:02 AM~4900233
> *:angry:  :angry:
> Mechanical limits are mechanical limits.  You put that much power into a box that is not a proper size for that speaker and you are gonna damage it.  That was what the conversation was about.
> *


So you're saying if i take my 15" mt and stick it in a 3^ft3 ported box that i'm going to damage it because the box is to small? 

i think you need to go do some research before posting incorrect info. if that was the case of damaging subs because the box was not what was spec'd out, then hardly anyone would have subs in there cars. the specs that are given are recommended specs, recommended meaning this is a guidline for good all around enclosures. 

no wonder people don't know what to do.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 22 2006, 09:02 AM~4900233
> *:angry:  :angry:
> Mechanical limits are mechanical limits.  You put that much power into a box that is not a proper size for that speaker and you are gonna damage it.  That was what the conversation was about.
> *


one word

*WRONG*


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 22 2006, 08:02 AM~4900233
> *:angry:  :angry:
> Mechanical limits are mechanical limits.  You put that much power into a box that is not a proper size for that speaker and you are gonna damage it.  That was what the conversation was about.
> *


dirty, just stop now...


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Ever heard of the old saying, "the blind leading the blind?"


People who think they know what they are talking about is worse then knowing nothing at all.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loud1500_@Feb 22 2006, 09:54 AM~4900490
> *So you're saying if i take my 15" mt and stick it in a 3^ft3 ported box that i'm going to damage it because the box is to small?
> 
> i think you need to go do some research before posting incorrect info. if that was the case of damaging subs because the box was not what was spec'd out, then hardly anyone would have subs in there cars. the specs that are given are recommended specs, recommended meaning this is a guidline for good all around enclosures.
> ...


You guys are fucking STUPID. OKAY FOR THE CHEAP SEATS, A COMMENT WAS MADE THAT YOU COULD PUT A 15" SUB IN A 1 C.U.FT BOX, IF THAT WOULD BE POSSIBLE TO FIT. SECONDLY YOU ARE GONNA POWER THIS BOX WITH 1000 WATTS OF POWER. OKAY YOU STUPID MOTHERFUCKERS. YOU ARE GONNA TEAR THAT WOOFER APART. SIMPLE, SIMPLE SIMPLE. THAT IS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT. IF YOU DO NOT BELIEVE IT, THEN DIFFENATELY GO AHEAD. BE MY GUEST.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 22 2006, 11:31 AM~4901101
> *one word
> 
> WRONG
> *


Your right, I meant Thermal Limits, that is what I am talking about. Different concept, but it you put that much power into a 1 c.uft box that is recomemded for double, or even 5X more, you are gonna pop that SUB.


----------



## loud1500 (Feb 13, 2006)

and for you up in the nose bleeders. who said anything about one sub w/ 1000 watts anyways? the original post was 3 15's w/ a 1000/1 on them. you were the one to make the comment about 1000 watts and 1 15. maybe you should read a little better.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah, we're all stupid. We wouldnt know anything about subwoofers, we're all noobs who dont know what we're talking about... Pitbull is possibly the worst of them, he has no clue either. And lord knows ive never installed a sub in a sealed enclosure, im sure glad dirty was here to set me straight!

Dirrtywhiteboy, your my idol


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

What would this forum be like without dirty here? :worship:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Feb 21 2006, 11:47 AM~4893532
> *the CVR15" sucks in a sealed over 1.5cubes... putting it in a 1cube will make it more punchy, tighter response... putting it in (lets say 1.75cubes) will make it more sluggish.... 1.5cubes is about right... 1 - 1.25 cubes if you want tighter bass... now thats not for ALL 15" subs... thats just for the CVR15's... and unlike some that have commented on this topic, i HAVE worked with the CVR15's and have tried them in different sized sealed enclosures...
> *


This is what I was refering too. :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

most subs power handling is greatly affected by the enclosure the sub is in.....



smaller sealed enclosure = inefficient thusly they require more power to reach xmax


larger ported enclosures = more efficient so less power is needed to reach xmax/same amount of spl that the same sub would need in the sealed enclosure


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 22 2006, 10:28 PM~4906083
> *most subs power handling is greatly affected by the enclosure the sub is in.....
> smaller sealed enclosure = inefficient thusly they require more power to reach xmax
> larger ported enclosures = more efficient so less power is needed to reach xmax/same amount of spl that the same sub would need in the sealed enclosure
> *


Agreed. But not in the extreme that I was talking about. You have to meet, or at least get close to the recommended enclosure size, and stuff the shit out the box with Polyfil


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 22 2006, 10:30 PM~4906118
> *Agreed.  But not in the extreme that I was talking about.  You have to meet, or at least get close to the recommended enclosure size, and stuff the shit out the box with Polyfil
> *


if the sub is rated to handle 1000w rms throwing it in a small sealed box wont kill it, the smaller box will allow it to handle more power (within reason) the thermal limits depend on the coil size, length, winding etc.

a friend of mine ran a Kicker Compvr 12 in a 1cube sealed box with a modified 1001bd on it @ 1ohm and it was fine... he only had issues with bottoming out when he cranked the volume hard


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 22 2006, 11:19 PM~4906632
> *if the sub is rated to handle 1000w rms throwing it in a small sealed box wont kill it, the smaller box will allow it to handle more power (within reason) the thermal limits depend on the coil size, length, winding etc.
> 
> a friend of mine ran a Kicker Compvr 12 in a 1cube sealed box with a modified 1001bd on it @ 1ohm and it was fine... he only had issues with bottoming out when he cranked the volume hard*



THis is exactly what I am talking about. Functionally the subwoofer can not continuously Bottom out. Eventually the subwoofer is gonna start to break up. You can not put that much pressure on that sub. The reason the Sub is Bottoming out is becasue of the Pressure (foreward and Backward) motion of the Motor Assembly. A factor to this is the size of the box.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 23 2006, 12:05 AM~4907231
> *THis is exactly what I am talking about.  Functionally the subwoofer can not continuously Bottom out.  Eventually the subwoofer is gonna start to break up.  You can not put that much pressure on that sub.  The reason the Sub is Bottoming out is becasue of the Pressure (foreward and Backward) motion of the Motor Assembly.  A factor to this is the size of the box.
> *


Smaller box puts more backpressure on the sub..(makes it harder for it to reach xmax and eventually bottom out) bigger box has less pressure and allows the sub to travel forward and backward easier (easier to bottom out)


the reason why the sub is bottoming out is because its being overdriven... in general most ppl that put subs in small sealed boxes are after "faster" more accurate bass and arent going to crank the shit out of it nonstop hence the greater power handling. If someone wants tons of output a small sealed box isnt the logical choice. So basically its all relative, if a person knows what they are doing they can run a small sealed box w/tons of power. Where as a person that doesnt know wtf they are doing can smoke a sub faster in a larger sealed or ported box.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Feb 21 2006, 12:27 PM~4893784
> *with what amp and how much true power going to it?
> *



directed 1500D


1100wRMS @ 1ohm uffin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 22 2006, 01:01 AM~4899039
> *
> What I am saying is that if you put a 15" sub into a 1 Cube box, and power it with 1000 watts you are gonna blow up the sub.  Sealed box 1.8 [email protected], or for SQ 5.2 [email protected] watts.  Or so you also know, for Ported you will need 3.0 [email protected] watts, and for deep SPL, 5.0 [email protected] watts.  So know do you guys think that you can put a 15" sub in that small of a box, and power it with just 500 watts, no way, well you can, but you are gonna be buying a new sub, it is called overloading :angry:
> *



so your saying dont go by any manufacturer's box specs and just stick to this theory


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 22 2006, 07:28 PM~4904591
> *This is what I was refering too. :biggrin:
> *



so your telling me that i must have not heard the sub sound horrible in 2.3cubes sealed and i heard it WANG around 1.25cubes sealed??? and im the one who installed, who woulda thought...


and the subs been eating 550wRMS each and their power handling is 500wRMS so, were was a wrong in what i stated about THAT specific subwoofer... im not referring to every sub, thats why i stated "CVR15" not "every 15" subwoofer"...

im not down playing you, im just stating the facts on what I said...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

this no edit option is teh gay...

BTW... the woofers havent torn apart and show NO SIGNS of tearing apart, and are quacking the 86 box caprice and HAVE been doing it for a lil over 3 months with NO sign of problems... i will be venting it this spring break, but im just rebutting the comment dirty made about the CVR15 being given its rec. handling in a smaller box (~1.25) and blowing up...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Feb 23 2006, 03:02 PM~4911407
> *so your saying dont go by any manufacturer's box specs and just stick to this theory
> *


You are putting these statements in like I am saying this, I was not saying this crap, just quoting what other people had said. Why are you confusing my statements in with other peoples


----------



## loud1500 (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 22 2006, 01:01 AM~4899039
> *Posted Yesterday, 10:45 PM
> 
> What I am saying is that if you put a 15" sub into a 1 Cube box, and power it with 1000 watts you are gonna blow up the sub.  Sealed box 1.8 [email protected], or for SQ 5.2 [email protected] watts.  Or so you also know, for Ported you will need 3.0 [email protected] watts, and for deep SPL, 5.0 [email protected] watts.  So know do you guys think that you can put a 15" sub in that small of a box, and power it with just 500 watts, no way, well you can, but you are gonna be buying a new sub, it is called overloading :angry:
> *


you're confusing me. so now you're saying that 500 watts will blow the sub.

also, you said a 5 ft^3 ported box will take 500 watts. does that mean i'm overpowering my 2 mt's with a 2500d on them? i'll soon be adding a 2nd 2500d to them and then i just might smoke one, but then again maybe not.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loud1500_@Feb 23 2006, 04:08 PM~4911797
> *you're confusing me. so now you're saying that 500 watts will blow the sub.
> 
> also, you said a 5 ft^3 ported box will take 500 watts. does that mean i'm overpowering my 2 mt's with a 2500d on them? i'll soon be adding a 2nd 2500d to them and then i just might smoke one, but then again maybe not.
> *


I did not post this, I qouted this from someone else, and the reason that I started the conversation.


----------



## loud1500 (Feb 13, 2006)

umm ok. but when i look back through the thread, you were the one to say that. i didn't see anyone else post that info except you.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

???? What is the Power Handling for a Comp VR 15" sub


----------



## loud1500 (Feb 13, 2006)

500 rms and 1000 peak. what does that have to do with you posting wrong info?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loud1500_@Feb 23 2006, 03:57 PM~4912223
> *500 rms and 1000 peak. what does that have to do with you posting wrong info?
> *



everything when your arguring a useless point


----------



## loud1500 (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Feb 23 2006, 05:15 PM~4912357
> *everything when your arguring a useless point
> *


i'm believing that. he's right, we're wrong. :worship:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loud1500_@Feb 23 2006, 04:19 PM~4912380
> *i'm believing that. he's right, we're wrong. :worship:
> *


considering there's no way a 15" comp vr will handle 1k watts rms continually for more than a burp


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loud1500_@Feb 23 2006, 04:57 PM~4912223
> *500 rms and 1000 peak. what does that have to do with you posting wrong info?
> *


What info is wrong. A 15" CVR CAN NOT HANDLE 1000 WATTS OF POWER WITH A 1 CUBE BOX YOU FUCKING IDIOT


----------



## loud1500 (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 23 2006, 05:40 PM~4912535
> *What info is wrong.  A 15" CVR CAN NOT HANDLE 1000 WATTS OF POWER WITH A 1 CUBE BOX YOU FUCKING IDIOT
> *


so make up your mind. is it 500 or 1000 watts that will blow the sub? you keep changing every other post. obviously i'm not the idiot. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 22 2006, 03:00 PM~4902719
> *You guys are fucking STUPID.  OKAY FOR THE CHEAP SEATS, A COMMENT WAS MADE THAT YOU COULD PUT A 15" SUB IN A 1 C.U.FT BOX, IF THAT WOULD BE POSSIBLE TO FIT.  SECONDLY YOU ARE GONNA POWER THIS BOX WITH 1000 WATTS OF POWER.  OKAY YOU STUPID MOTHERFUCKERS.  YOU ARE GONNA TEAR THAT WOOFER APART.  SIMPLE, SIMPLE SIMPLE.  THAT IS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT.  IF YOU DO NOT BELIEVE IT, THEN DIFFENATELY GO AHEAD.  BE MY GUEST.
> *


This is a statement by me, what has changed


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loud1500_@Feb 23 2006, 05:47 PM~4912601
> *so make up your mind. is it 500 or 1000 watts that will blow the sub? you keep changing every other post. obviously i'm not the idiot. :thumbsup:
> *


YOU NEED SOME SLEEP, or GET YOUR HEAD CLEARED, stop drinking, or doing whatever you are doing :angry:


----------



## loud1500 (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 22 2006, 01:01 AM~4899039
> *What I am saying is that if you put a 15" sub into a 1 Cube box, and power it with 1000 watts you are gonna blow up the sub.  Sealed box 1.8 [email protected], or for SQ 5.2 [email protected] watts.  Or so you also know, for Ported you will need 3.0 [email protected] watts, and for deep SPL, 5.0 [email protected] watts.  So know do you guys think that you can put a 15" sub in that small of a box, and power it with just 500 watts, no way, well you can, but you are gonna be buying a new sub, it is called overloading :angry:
> *


this is also a statement by you, which one are you saying is correct? you keep flip flopping between 500 and 1000 watts will blow a sub.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

loud1500 Posted Today, 06:25 PM 
QUOTE(dirtywhiteboy66 @ Feb 22 2006, 01:01 AM) 
What I am saying is that if you put a 15" sub into a 1 Cube box, and power it with 1000 watts you are gonna blow up the sub. Sealed box 1.8 [email protected], or for SQ 5.2 [email protected] watts. Or so you also know, for Ported you will need 3.0 [email protected] watts, and for deep SPL, 5.0 [email protected] watts.  So know do you guys think that you can put a 15" sub in that small of a box, *and power it with just 500 watts*, no way, well you can, but you are gonna be buying a new sub, it is called overloading 


this is also a statement by you, which one are you saying is correct? you keep flip flopping between 500 and 1000 watts will blow a sub. 



So you understand you fucking idiot.

BLUE- I stated that you can not put a 15" sub in a 1 cube box with 1000 watts
RED- I took this from the KICKER website for the STINGER CVR 15" 

BLACK BOLD- Talking Sarcastic about just putting 500 watts 

It is really stupid that you can not simply read, and it goes to say that you have under a 100 post, so basically you should STFU nooobb. "Okay Shut the fuck up bitch, just punch Yourself in the Mouth" QUOTE from MONEY MIKE


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

god dayum ya'll need to just CHILL THE FUCK OUT


----------



## loud1500 (Feb 13, 2006)

whatever. now you've resorted to being an e-thug. i'm done now, you've proved how much of a man you are.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fifty Thousand (Dec 17, 2005)

ummmmmmmmmm........Round 2? Maybe?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 23 2006, 05:40 PM~4912535
> *What info is wrong.  A 15" CVR CAN NOT HANDLE 1000 WATTS OF POWER WITH A 1 CUBE BOX YOU FUCKING IDIOT
> *


yes it can.....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 23 2006, 07:04 PM~4913315
> *yes it can.....
> *


TELL YOU WHAT. Too prove me wrong, go ahead and buy a 1000 watt amp, and a 15" CVR, and put it in a 15" box, nothing else, just a sealed 1.cu.ft" box, and then hook it up to a stereo. NO burps, none of that SPL contest bullshit. Put on some Pounding ass music, LIL JOHN type shit and play that shit, make sure you video tape it, and after the surrond comes apart focus in on that part. Thanks PITT


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 23 2006, 07:33 PM~4913674
> *TELL YOU WHAT. Too prove me wrong, go ahead and buy a 1000 watt amp, and a 15" CVR, and put it in a 15" box, nothing else, just a sealed 1.cu.ft" box, and then hook it up to a stereo.  NO burps, none of that SPL contest bullshit.  Put on some Pounding ass music, LIL JOHN type shit and play that shit, make sure you video tape it, and after the surrond comes apart focus in on that part.  Thanks PITT
> *


Ive seen it done several times asswad.....

I dont need to prove you wrong AGAIN because if you have half a brain you will understand what Ive posted over and over again.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 23 2006, 07:53 PM~4913897
> *Ive seen it done several times asswad.....
> 
> I dont need to prove you wrong AGAIN because if you have half a brain you will understand what Ive posted over and over again.
> *


I totally belive you Pitt, sure I totally believe that. NOW you are bullshittin pretty bad :thumbsup: :guns: :guns: :burn: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

you are truly a sad sad individual.....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:biggrin: :0 :biggrin: Come on man that was pretty bad


> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 23 2006, 08:01 PM~4913992
> *you are truly a sad sad individual.....
> *


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 23 2006, 08:01 PM~4913996
> *:biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  Come on man that was pretty bad
> *


read what Ive been posting over and over again... 
think about it
read it again
think more
then post


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 23 2006, 08:10 PM~4914081
> *read what Ive been posting over and over again...
> think about it
> read it again
> ...


You can not believe it, now as you said to me in a early post, YOU HAVE LOST THE LITTLE CREDITABILITY THAT YOU HAD WITH ME. :angry:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 23 2006, 08:14 PM~4914101
> *You can not believe it, now as you said to me in a early post, YOU HAVE LOST THE LITTLE CREDITABILITY THAT YOU HAD WITH ME. :angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh:   :uh: :uh:


----------



## Fifty Thousand (Dec 17, 2005)

ROUND 3. Ding. Ding. Ding.....


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

whoever said 1 cube eash must have been koking. the old solid cone/cap SoloBaric were about the only 15" you could put in an enclosure under 2.0 cu.ft

I've got a 15" comp vr that I'd never used, but i think I remember wanting to do a 4 cube box or so? anyways, they do recommend, and if you dont follow those recommendations, the only other way is to guess and get lucky or plug your T/S parems into a design proggy.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I was in this game when it was raw. When science proved everything and nothing else. Unless kicker has changed it in the last couple of years, the comp-vrs were nothing more than a mid-level sub for the kids who wanted kicker something in ther cars. I think if they could fit in a 1 cu. ft. enclosure, they would be bragging about it. They sure as hell bragged about the solos fittin in a mere 1.5 cu.ft. (and the lowend was not at all great, and the midbass was nonexsistent.)

So unless car audio has change greatly in the last few years, I doubt you would be happy with a 1 cube box, It would most likely sound like square waves, or some similar, robotic,out of phase, "begging for air" sound.

oh, and far as the small box power handling issue, picute taking any sub, ported or sealed and just holding the cone from moving, with your hands, and cranking the volume. Thats the same thing a smaller sealed box does, just on away less drastic sense of course. It will be harder to make it x-max, but shit, why make it struggle. the only purpose of more power is to reach x-max quicker. subs should require EQing to sound good, and small boxes... um, well...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 23 2006, 07:49 PM~4914341
> *I was in this game when it was raw. When science proved everything and nothing else. Unless kicker has changed it in the last couple of years, the comp-vrs were nothing more than a mid-level sub for the kids who wanted kicker something in ther cars. I think if they could fit in a 1 cu. ft. enclosure, they would be bragging about it. They sure as hell bragged about the solos fittin in a mere 1.5 cu.ft. (and the lowend was not at all great, and the midbass was nonexsistent.)
> 
> So unless car audio has change greatly in the last few years, I doubt you would be happy with a 1 cube box, It would most likely sound like square waves, or some similar, robotic,out of phase, "begging for air" sound.
> ...


hold up, define raw? like 10 years ago raw? because thats wack...lol

raw is knowing and owning equipment older than you


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Feb 23 2006, 09:05 PM~4914466
> *hold up, define raw? like 10 years ago raw? because thats wack...lol
> 
> raw is knowing and owning equipment older than you
> *


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

have you heard of a man named jesus???


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Feb 23 2006, 10:45 PM~4915200
> *have you heard of a man named jesus???
> *


I know a ***** named Jesus that gets rims on tha low


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 23 2006, 08:49 PM~4914341
> *I was in this game when it was raw. When science proved everything and nothing else. Unless kicker has changed it in the last couple of years, the comp-vrs were nothing more than a mid-level sub for the kids who wanted kicker something in ther cars. I think if they could fit in a 1 cu. ft. enclosure, they would be bragging about it. They sure as hell bragged about the solos fittin in a mere 1.5 cu.ft. (and the lowend was not at all great, and the midbass was nonexsistent.)
> 
> So unless car audio has change greatly in the last few years, I doubt you would be happy with a 1 cube box, It would most likely sound like square waves, or some similar, robotic,out of phase, "begging for air" sound.
> ...


I have been trying to tell them this for the last fucking three days, but everyone on here has some special shit that they do that tosses out all Logical and even company Parameters. So let them have there glory. I am done with this convo, it was stupid in the first place, and I can not believe that people have still conceived that you could do it. LIKE A 15" Woofer would even fit in a 1.0c.uft box, then deminisions would not even hold the woofer. FUCKING IDIOTS


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

16x16x10 = 1.03^ft before sub displacement several subs will fit inside that

can add to the depth to get more airspace for the sub displacement
or you could invert the sub and not worry about sub displacement...

and I take it you have never heard of Audiomobile, Ascendant Audio, Adire, or Stereo Integrity considering all of those companies make 15" subs that will perform well in a 1-1.5^ft box

the more you talk, the stupider you make yourself look at times...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 23 2006, 11:14 PM~4915507
> *16x16x10 = 1.03^ft before sub displacement  several subs will fit inside that
> 
> can add to the depth to get more airspace for the sub displacement
> ...


Blah, blah, blah, blah, we are not talking about those company, we are talking about a KICKER COMP VR fucking sub. Why not talk about APER enclosure, USD MATS, shit like that, that is not what we are talking about. IT IS


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

you make no fucking sense at all bitch.....you havent said shit or provided any data to backup your lame ass argument...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

THIS IS LIL, I do not need too. I CAN JUST RAMBLE ON AND SAY WHAT I WANNA SAY LIKE YOU GUYS DO WITHOUT SHOWING PROOF. OR EVEN HAVING A LOGICAL SENSE, YOU ARE JUST ARGUING FOR THE SENSE OF ARGUING. YOU KNOW THAT A 15" SUB HAS NO BUSINESS IN A 1.0CUFT BOX, AND THAT YOU WILL PROBABLY DESTROY THE WOOFER BEFORE YOU GET ANY PROFIT FOR HAVING A 15" SUB IN THAT SMALL OF A BOX. But you would rather toss around different comppanies that were designed to fit in that small of an enclosure instead of saying HEY DIRTY YOU GOT A POINT. And if you were the type of installer that would put a 15" sub in a 1.0cuft box, THEN YOU NEED TO BE BITCHED SLAPPED


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 23 2006, 10:28 PM~4915592
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hey man go steal your own animated gifs


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Feb 24 2006, 12:34 AM~4916163
> *hey man go steal your own animated gifs
> *


MY BAD

DISCLAIMER. THE FOLLOWING ANIMATED GIFS WAS PROVIDED BY SNOOPDAN


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 23 2006, 11:42 PM~4916235
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats better :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

why shouldnt a 15" sub w/the right ts parems be in a small sealed box?


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

cuz PIT, dont u know the chicks dig it when u got a big bulky box???Who likes neat and compact setups???
Some people are just stubborn in their ways and can't be schooled cuz they know how the world was evolved......
As far as the small enclosure topic goes, when i had my setup i had 4 -15 inch woofers in the shape of a diamond box-1.5 cu ft all facing each other- hit 155.7 soundstream spl 15's- they took everything i gave and still could handle more watts. But as dirty was sayin, the kicker prob could not handle it,i'm not sure of the specs - but all us ****** round here got a point- so just chill, and smoke a sweet for a minute

I chunk up tha duece for my dawgs off da nawf,
boyz talkin down cuz i got them diamonds in my mouf.......


----------

